# Career Change - Seeking Input



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you contacted your local union hall? Most have monthly "open houses" for prospective members, or, just go in and ask to talk to an organizer, he/she'll answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Read up on the local IBEW apprenticeship program http://www.ibew606.org/

I received training at no charge (I did have to buy books), and they got me hired with a union contractor.

4 years later, I got my journeyman license, and I've been working ever since.

Good luck!


----------

